# Please vote for my ass..Dean Guitar comp..



## dougsteele (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm in the Dean competition to win a Dean, travel, meet great people, the whole shebang..

Vote for me here, please: 

Get Your Wings Shredder Search by Dean Guitars

Now obviously, I wasn't going for feel, just straight up brutality burn. 60 seconds ain't a real long time, so I tried to utilize it wisely. If you want to hear my MUSIC, by all means, check out MySpace.com - Flatstick - Melbourne, AU - Metal / Experimental / Alternative - www.myspace.com/flatstick .

Thank you for your support. If I were to win the guitar, I'd bring it to the Guitar Fight Clubs we do out here in Melbourne Australia and let everyone play the fucker, obviously. I believe they call it "sharing the love".. Ha ha.


----------



## vgguru39 (Jul 1, 2008)

I voted for you, Ste, and andy james. It was too close to pick.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jul 1, 2008)

You have my vote man.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 1, 2008)

vgguru39 said:


> I voted for you, Ste, and andy james. It was too close to pick.



Hey, thanks for your support dude!


----------



## MattyCakes (Jul 1, 2008)

u loving the PG licks
nice though, voted, fuckin andy james is amazing


----------



## Kevan (Jul 1, 2008)

Three reasons I voted for ya....

*1. 2 octaves FTW!!! *

*2. Kitchen sink in a guitar video clip.* 
I get the symbolism ('...everything *and* the kitchen sink')

*3. The jar of hand lotion right next to the laptop.*
A brother from another mother indeed.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 1, 2008)

Kevan said:


> Three reasons I voted for ya....
> 
> *1. 2 octaves FTW!!! *
> 
> ...



Don't forget the sense of humour and the fact that I take myself wayyyy less seriously than a lot of those dudes.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2008)

Voted, announcement made, interview infos coming your way this week bruddah.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, they won't shuttup about Dimebag Darrel will they? In that intro video on that site, every 4th word was "Dimebag Darrel".


----------



## vgguru39 (Jul 1, 2008)

seriously Doug, I think you could give Andy a run for his money.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 1, 2008)

I voted for you. That video rules and you're a total badass player. 


Kevan sadly is just a dirty old man.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice, voted.  "METALLLLLLL!!!"


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> Voted, announcement made, interview infos coming your way this week bruddah.



Chris, thank you so much for your help,it's much appreciated.

Also, one of the reasons why I had so many edits is because the electronics in my Universe are well and truly fucked. Anytime I switch pick ups, the shit cuts out. I also wanted to play to some music, do some unaccompanied shit, etc.

But yes, thank you, I think Andy James will take it, but let's give the fuck a run for his money.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 1, 2008)

I voted for you because the intro and outro kicked more ass than any of these other super serious guys. The shredding was very cool too, the accompanied stuff especially.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 1, 2008)

I voted, you rip bro. You should do a shred durst announcement to shamelessly "advertise it" I guess.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 2, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I voted, you rip bro. You should do a shred durst announcement to shamelessly "advertise it" I guess.



As much as I want to, I think SD is gonna lay low, I don't want that dude fucking up my chances..


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 2, 2008)

Voted. 
Epic vid mate.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## Anthony (Jul 2, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> As much as I want to, I think SD is gonna lay low, I don't want that dude fucking up my chances..



I wouldn't trust that fucker either.


----------



## Metaljim (Jul 2, 2008)

You have my vote.


----------



## Ruins (Jul 2, 2008)

you've got my vote.


----------



## JeddyH (Jul 2, 2008)

1,2,3 voted


----------



## dpm (Jul 2, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Also, one of the reasons why I had so many edits is because the electronics in my Universe are well and truly fucked. Anytime I switch pick ups, the shit cuts out.



Dude, send it up, I'll sort it out


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 2, 2008)

Voted for ya, I really dig what you do, man. You have the chops, but you don't take it too seriously, it's really refreshing to see that


----------



## dpm (Jul 2, 2008)

^


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 2, 2008)

The only downside is all the UV7BK gas I get from watching him


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 2, 2008)

"ONYOURMARKGETSETGO!"


----------



## Sentient (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude, awesome vid. You got my vote. Hope you get it.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 2, 2008)

Got my vote


----------



## The Hoff (Jul 2, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> The only downside is all the UV7BK gas I get from watching him



+1


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 2, 2008)

voted for the sickness!!!!!

loved the outro the best!


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 2, 2008)

I voted for ya Doug - you're one of the best online teachers I have and it's really awesome to see someone at that skill level not being an egomaniac.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 2, 2008)

dpm said:


> Dude, send it up, I'll sort it out



Fuck, if you were my neighbor, it'd be all over..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2008)

Done, your shred skill is at 1000000 anyways so you probably deserve it.


----------



## kristallin (Jul 2, 2008)

Your vote goes to eleven


----------



## techjsteele (Jul 2, 2008)

Voted! Good luck man!


----------



## turmoil (Jul 2, 2008)

got my vote dude!! keep it up


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 2, 2008)

Doug, you are a crazy man

But I voted for you anyway you are awesome!!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome. I'll vote for you.


----------



## WillingWell (Jul 3, 2008)

Voted 11.

Do i see Doug abandoning the almighty Black Jazz 3?!?!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 3, 2008)

11'd


----------



## ultranoob (Jul 3, 2008)

nice, really dig the harmonic minor passage at :32, got my 11

and by the way, my guess is this competition will have little or nothing to do with the actual voting results, as the 'Guitar Idol" from last month turned out - the judges inevitably just chose the best/most interesting players...Maybe it will help separate the horrible influx of guitar wankery from the actual players, but it won't select the winners by any means


----------



## Xaios (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the concept, we need to miniaturize it though.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 3, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I voted for ya Doug - you're one of the best online teachers I have and it's really awesome to see someone at that skill level not being an egomaniac.



thanks dude, i always thought I was a shit teacher, ha ha..And as for the ego thing, it's just easier to be nice. Nice people are cool, and cool goes a long way. Who wants to deal with a butthole?

rawkk!!!


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 3, 2008)

WillingWell said:


> Voted 11.
> 
> Do i see Doug abandoning the almighty Black Jazz 3?!?!



kind of, check this. I added some guy to my msn, and he tells me to try out the white 1.5 tortex with the sharp tip. i bought 2 of 'em a few days later, and lemme tell ya, they're fucking louder. I could not believe it. I'm having a few teething probs with it (the black ink runs and the grip is pretty shit), but I think I'll go between the jazz 3's and this pick..I never thoughtI'd like another pick, but I do.

I think Shred Durst will do a review of those picks soon.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 3, 2008)

ultranoob said:


> nice, really dig the harmonic minor passage at :32, got my 11
> 
> and by the way, my guess is this competition will have little or nothing to do with the actual voting results, as the 'Guitar Idol" from last month turned out - the judges inevitably just chose the best/most interesting players...Maybe it will help separate the horrible influx of guitar wankery from the actual players, but it won't select the winners by any means



thanks, and i totally agree. I pretty much hate all kinds of art contests in general, because it's such a subjective thing. But in this day and age of life, I need the exposure, so if it means doing something I really don't wanna do for the sake of getting a bit of attention or maybe even some more students, I'll give it a go. Anyone need a touring guitarist? Call my ass. I'm bored!!!

I'd rather you listen to my band than me being a jackass. I'm one of those team player dudes.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the hell would I want to vote for you? You're crap.



[action=metalfiend666]would like to point out he's taking the piss and has indeed cast his vote for Doug[/action]


----------



## CooleyJr (Jul 3, 2008)

DOUG! I voted you an 11 even though im in that competition lol. I mean.. Whoever wins doesnt really matter to me. Id rather help out a fellow player than help myself  METALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!

Dont worry about andy james either.... If you havnt noticed he wasnt playing his best when he recorded that video.   Your badass bro.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 3, 2008)

Got an 11 from me. Owned just about everything on there. a lot of those videos are just _bad_. I saw one, i think the kid was trying to look like MAB. Fail. 

Since everyone's doing crazy shred shit i was thinking about (But most likely wont) do a Hetfield like "Rhythm guitar solo". Just find the hardest oldschool all downpicked metallica & Iced earth riffs and jam them together.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 5, 2008)

oh my god dude that sweep pickin lick at 10 seconds made me poop my self
you got my vote !


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 5, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> oh my god dude that sweep pickin lick at 10 seconds made me poop my self
> you got my vote !



Ha ha. Poop. God I hate poop. I think shred durst should do an instructional vid on how to take a shit. I'm mulling it over in my head. 

I should have probably filmed that on another angle, as the tapped parts woulda looked tough!!

I talk about that particular style of sweep here:


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 5, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Got an 11 from me. Owned just about everything on there. a lot of those videos are just _bad_. I saw one, i think the kid was trying to look like MAB. Fail.
> 
> Since everyone's doing crazy shred shit i was thinking about (But most likely wont) do a Hetfield like "Rhythm guitar solo". Just find the hardest oldschool all downpicked metallica & Iced earth riffs and jam them together.



Yeah, I'd probably do a couple downpicked things off of Anthrax Among The Living and there's this one cannibal corpse instrumental, it's shred rhythm all the way. It looks like he practiced that shit for a fucking year. I don't know what it's called, but goddamn it's impressive.


----------



## Coobanez (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome man! Got my 11 vote no doubt about it. I have tons of family over in Aus too, so it's no doubt about it that I'm gonna vote for you with that and the mad skills.


----------



## Asdef (Jul 7, 2008)

11 from me


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 7, 2008)

voted,coz u am bitch


----------



## ultranoob (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel like guitarists that already have their names out there shouldn't enter these contests.. but hey money and gear is money and gear


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel like guitarists that already have their names out there shouldn't enter these contests.. but hey money and gear is money and gear[/quote]

I hope you're not referring to me, I'm as unknown as they come..I like Andy Jame's playin, that other guy was fast as all fuck with horrible vibrato.

Bleeeaaargh!!


----------



## ultranoob (Jul 8, 2008)

hahaha - nah man, - was just referring to the videos I posted. -Just using your thread to talk about the competition in general.
The first player is Francesco Fareri - he has two solo albums already and played on Vitalij Kuprij's latest cd


----------



## drjenkins (Jul 8, 2008)

Done made my vote fo ya.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 8, 2008)

ultranoob said:


> hahaha - nah man, - was just referring to the videos I posted. -Just using your thread to talk about the competition in general.
> The first player is Francesco Fareri - he has two solo albums already and played on Vitalij Kuprij's latest cd



He burns alright, but he's missing something.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 11, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> He burns alright, but he's missing something.



IMO he can only fret wank, he has no feeling and emotion when it comes to guitar playing


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jul 13, 2008)

you got my vote


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

11 from me also Doug


----------



## Shannon (Jul 14, 2008)

11 from me. Humor, talent, soul.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks of all 3 of you. I get the Dean pack, so long as I get a Dime Trucker Hat, that's prize enough, ya know?


----------



## yevetz (Jul 15, 2008)

11 for you, and 1 for a few other dudes up there


----------



## yevetz (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh shit I just relizedthat I voted 2 times


----------



## AVH (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, I missed this (fuck I'm cluelessly unobservant).....
of course I gave you an 11, that's some serious smoke burnin there.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

yevetz said:


> 11 for you, and 1 for a few other dudes up there



Hope you didnt give me a 1


----------



## The Hoff (Jul 15, 2008)

I gave Francesco Fareri a 1


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 15, 2008)

Why the fuck is he even in it? Doesn't Ibanez support his ass?


----------



## WillingWell (Jul 16, 2008)

Doug you made shred of the day! 

Guitar Contest - Get Your Wings Shredder Search by Dean Guitars

Awesome!


----------



## Kevan (Jul 16, 2008)

Watching shred via Flash video is so fucking painful.
I liken it to the DVD skipping as you're watching prOn.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 16, 2008)

Ha ha..It gay. I'll try and find the clips on youtube first, if they ain't there, then fuck it.


----------



## The Hoff (Jul 16, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Why the fuck is he even in it? Doesn't Ibanez support his ass?



He's not on the Artist Roster in the 2008 catalogue so I don't think they support him. I think it's sort of slimey that someone like him who's already sort of popular is trying to steal the thunder from all the other guitarists who noone knows about (who also happen to be better guitarists than him).

DOUG FOR THE WIN


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 16, 2008)

The video was cool, especially the very beginning and very end (I know... ignore all the shred, but they were funny). The playing too, warranted an 11. 

I am displeased that Fareri entered it. Damn fool. Perhaps the greatest walking stereotype of too much, too fast, too often, tasteless shred.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 16, 2008)

FF is *not* an Ibanez endorsee.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 17, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> He's not on the Artist Roster in the 2008 catalogue so I don't think they support him. I think it's sort of slimey that someone like him who's already sort of popular is trying to steal the thunder from all the other guitarists who noone knows about (who also happen to be better guitarists than him).
> 
> DOUG FOR THE WIN


 
Ha ha, you're very passionate. Thanks dude, if I win, I'd let every mutherfucker on the planet play the guitar.


----------



## Quicksilver689 (Jul 17, 2008)

dude.....you really rip......nice fretwork! An 11 from me also! Good job


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 18, 2008)

Quicksilver689 said:


> dude.....you really rip......nice fretwork! An 11 from me also! Good job



Thank you naygro.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 18, 2008)

10 for the playing and the extra 1 for taking the piss.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 19, 2008)

BigBaldIan said:


> 10 for the playing and the extra 1 for taking the piss.



Ha ha, glad you got it, there's sooooo many people who take the whole thing wayy too seriously.

Rawk!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Why the fuck is he even in it? Doesn't Ibanez support his ass?



For the most part, Ibanez only endorses musicians.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 20, 2008)

Anthony said:


> For the most part, Ibanez only endorses musicians.



Ha ha ha ha!! Ouch!! Good call though.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Hope you didnt give me a 1



nah...just to peoples that I dunno


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 23, 2008)

like your style my friend....you got my vote.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 23, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> like your style my friend....you got my vote.



Thanks. You in LA or Louisiana? What's the burn factor like in Holllyweird?


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2008)

Really great skills !!! 'metaaaaaal'
Vote from me !


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 27, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Really great skills !!! 'metaaaaaal'
> Vote from me !



Thanks dude. Rawwwkkkk!!


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 27, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> like your style my friend....you got my vote.



Holy shit, Shane Gibson, ha ha, thanks dude. You're a fucking nut on guitar.


----------



## Xarn (Jul 27, 2008)

Voted, vid was hilarious and the shred was jawdropping. Nice lil A New level riff in the end as well 

Hope you win!


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 28, 2008)

Xarn said:


> Voted, vid was hilarious and the shred was jawdropping. Nice lil A New level riff in the end as well
> 
> Hope you win!



Thanks. I just want the fucking trucker hat, ha ha..


----------



## WillingWell (Jul 28, 2008)

Doug, I think you and the dude who did the close-ups of his face with the aviators and the live playing shots have the best chance of winning, so I sincerely hope you make it. 

However, if you win the Dean endorsement then you have to play one of the Razorbacks to get your 7-strang on. Thoughts? For the hypothetical question's sake you're not allowed to play the Universe except in the dark and with leather gloves on. GO.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Doug have your first 50 stuff arrived yet?

Mine arrived today.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 28, 2008)

WillingWell said:


> Doug, I think you and the dude who did the close-ups of his face with the aviators and the live playing shots have the best chance of winning, so I sincerely hope you make it.
> 
> However, if you win the Dean endorsement then you have to play one of the Razorbacks to get your 7-strang on. Thoughts? For the hypothetical question's sake you're not allowed to play the Universe except in the dark and with leather gloves on. GO.



Well, If Dean endorsed me, I'd probably sell the Universe and get another piece of gear or something. I'd want a 6 string and a 7 string razorback for goddam sure. Then, to push my weight around, I'd make them give my friend Ben (who's in Flatstick with me) an endorsement as well. He's fucking nuttier than me with his Garsed like right hand.

Then hopefully Tony Royster Jnr would call asking to be in Flatstick, gas prices would drop to .60 a gallon, all the terrorists would bust a mass suicide, Howard Stern would become President, my wife would allow me to sleep with Swedish foreign exchange students, and my hair would grow back out to ass length in one day..

I'm such a realist, I need to THINK BIG!!!


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 28, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Hey Doug have your first 50 stuff arrived yet?
> 
> Mine arrived today.



You read my mind, i was gonna ask about that. Please tell me you got a trucker hat..

My shit hath not arrived yet, sad to say. Best get a fucking move on..Knowing me and my rusty trusty video camera, I'll probably film me opening the box and chucking the shit on youtube. I've already filmed myself every day I've been sick crying like a little bitch about how shit I feel.

All I want is the fucking trucker hat!! If the shirt don't fit I'll give the cunt away.

A few hours later, I just got it!!!

No trucker hat, goddammit. I do like the shirt and pick necklace, so I am stoked.

Metal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 29, 2008)

haha, the pick necklace is cool. Only bad thing about it was when i got it caught in my hair before ahaha.

I was hoping for the dimebag shirt though, ah well


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 29, 2008)

Stephen said:


> haha, the pick necklace is cool. Only bad thing about it was when i got it caught in my hair before ahaha.
> 
> I was hoping for the dimebag shirt though, ah well



I'm piffin' half of it. The shirt and necklace stay.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2008)

If anyone noticed... you can vote more than once... just reminding to vote everyday ( or ten times as I do ) for Doug...
just clean your internet browser memory or something...
Because...

Because He KICKS ASS !!!!


----------



## dougsteele (Aug 2, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> If anyone noticed... you can vote more than once... just reminding to vote everyday ( or ten times as I do ) for Doug...
> just clean your internet browser memory or something...
> Because...
> 
> Because He KICKS ASS !!!!



Ha ha, thanks. If i get the guitar, you can play it.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2008)

Haha ... cool... I live in the wrong place though 

To be honest... I doubt anyone not from the US will win...

You really believe Dean Guitars will pay for the whole trip.. from Europe or Australia...
Yeah right...

I hope I will be wrong...


----------



## dougsteele (Aug 5, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Haha ... cool... I live in the wrong place though
> 
> To be honest... I doubt anyone not from the US will win...
> 
> ...



Nah, they won't. If they can give it to a guy who lives in their state without them looking like cunts, I'm sure they'll do that.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2008)

Dean guitars 
Theyll probably choose someone from Tampa FL


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 9, 2008)

i gave you an 11, i thought it was very entertaining. but one thing i noticed while reading the rules, i think they want you standing up,not sitting down.


----------



## dougsteele (Aug 10, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i gave you an 11, i thought it was very entertaining. but one thing i noticed while reading the rules, i think they want you standing up,not sitting down.



Fuck 'em.


----------



## The Hoff (Aug 18, 2008)

I was browsing the site and I noticed that Doug is in the top 100 highest rated players!

If we all give the other guys 1s and give Doug 11s he'll probably win.


----------



## arktan (Sep 3, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> I was browsing the site and I noticed that Doug is in the top 100 highest rated players!
> 
> If we all give the other guys 1s and give Doug 11s he'll probably win.



 

not fair


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 9, 2008)

You got an 11 from me . If/when you win they should make all of the losers watch your vibrato vid on endless repeat. Best of luck


----------



## dougsteele (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks. I think I'm way down on the list these days. I stopped checking a loooooong time ago. So long as Dave Mustaine and some of the other dudes check out my shit, that's prize enough.


----------



## WillingWell (Sep 15, 2008)

Yo Doug.. check out this guy, he's from Melbourne and he has a pretty sweet vibrato too.

Get Your Wings Shredder Search by Dean Guitars


----------



## dougsteele (Sep 15, 2008)

WillingWell said:


> Yo Doug.. check out this guy, he's from Melbourne and he has a pretty sweet vibrato too.
> 
> Get Your Wings Shredder Search by Dean Guitars


 
Ha ha, he's a friend of mine, took over my students when I fucked off to do radio. I told him to sign up. There's a few shredders out here in melbourne. The majority of us stick together.


----------



## WillingWell (Sep 16, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Thinking what I'm thinking?

You+That Guy = Racer X youtube covers? DO IT NAAAO


----------



## dougsteele (Sep 19, 2008)

WillingWell said:


> That's pretty cool. Thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> You+That Guy = Racer X youtube covers? DO IT NAAAO



Too lazy, I hate learning other people's shit, unless it's classic VH.


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 27, 2008)

Voted 11 right after I saw the first 5 seconds


----------



## dougsteele (Sep 28, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> Voted 11 right after I saw the first 5 seconds



schweet, thanks. I stopped keeping track about a month or so ago.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2008)

Hows that comp going anyways? Who's winning it?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 14, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Don't forget the sense of humour and the fact that I take myself wayyyy less seriously than a lot of those dudes.



heh, Yo Bro im with you on that one, most of the people who entered only started listening to pantera when they heard he was shot...

my one was just 'Flanger + Delay + Reverb + Minor Pentatonic scale = Im secretly a shit version of zakk wylde' 

good luck, I'll chuck in a vote for you buddy!...if its still going haha.


----------



## dougsteele (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks. It' s all out of control over there.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 13, 2008)

when the hell is this compo gonna be over?


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 13, 2008)

Doug is in the top 50 !


----------



## AgentWalrus (Nov 17, 2008)

hah did anyone watch that girl in the top50? lots of desperate nerds must have voted for her to get in. spastic motion =! shredding


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 17, 2008)

I actually found it offensive that she got in the top 50 shredders. 

No more shredding for me.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 17, 2008)

Jacqueline? 

Yeah, that was scary.

Have you seen the Brian one? Comes out of a porta-john and plays with a glove.


----------



## dougsteele (Nov 18, 2008)

AgentWalrus said:


> hah did anyone watch that girl in the top50? lots of desperate nerds must have voted for her to get in. spastic motion =! shredding



My friend was real upset when he got cut, runs rings around the chick.

Now I'm all for chicks jammin' it up and burnin', but don't put her in solely because she's 16 and has a vagina.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 24, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> Congratulations buddy.
> 
> You're in the top 15, and rightfully so.
> 
> Get Your Wings Shredder Search by Dean Guitars



Fuck yeah! Go Doug!


----------



## dougsteele (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I don't wanna get my hopes up, but fuck, travel and guitars would be nice.

Well just have to wait and see what happens. I'm gonna have my wife tell me the outcome.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 26, 2008)

when is it over? i wish we could vote more than once.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 26, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> IMO he can only fret wank, he has no feeling and emotion when it comes to guitar playing



I agree completely 
He should slow down a bit and learn some blues licks to get a good grasp on what's VIBRATO and playing with feel .... just my two cents


----------



## SERAPHEUM (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't know many people that would be able to beat this:



Good luck Doug! Top 15!


----------



## dougsteele (Nov 29, 2008)

SERAPHEUM said:


> I don't know many people that would be able to beat this:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Doug! Top 15!




Oh he's fucking nuts. The fact of the matter is, he should win it, but I'm sure he enters everything and has either won shit in the past, or judges feel the guy's a pro and shouldn't be competing anyways.

That guy owns me in every way possible. I bet I'm funnier though.


----------



## Harry (Nov 30, 2008)

SERAPHEUM said:


> I don't know many people that would be able to beat this:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Doug! Top 15!




Lord, those 2 hand tapping skills are fucking insane!


----------



## dougsteele (Dec 2, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> So, the Dean site said the winner would be announced on the 28th.
> 
> WTF?



I dunno, a friend told me they're on rock star time now, as dean judges are on tour, etc etc.

Whateva.


----------



## talonv (Dec 15, 2008)

that dude is andy james - the most insane player around. the entry may not be the best, but his skill is out of this world. i know he does tuition dvd's over at Guitar Lessons, Guitar Backing Tracks, Guitar Tuition DVDs
they are pretty awesome


----------



## JeddyH (Dec 16, 2008)

Ed to Shred Won


----------



## dougsteele (Dec 17, 2008)

JeddyH said:


> Ed to Shred Won


 
Nice, just what we need, a fucking nerd to represent Dean guitars.

Chris, please take this thread down, ha ha.

Rawk!!!


----------



## Sentient (Dec 17, 2008)

JeddyH said:


> Ed to Shred Won



Dammit. 

Oh well, at least Doug got something that "ed to shred" didn't, and that's a big following of new fans here, some damn fine exposure, and a shitload of respect from all us fuckers here. 

So here's to Doug. You kicked ass, mate. Results be damned.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 17, 2008)

doug for the ss.org win


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 19, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Nice, just what we need, a fucking nerd to represent Dean guitars.
> 
> Chris, please take this thread down, ha ha.
> 
> Rawk!!!



Did they ever tell you how many votes were in it? Sucks that you got so far only to be lumped in with five hundred "honorable mentions" at the end, but what can ya do...

De-stickied


----------



## dougsteele (Dec 19, 2008)

Nah..the votes mean nothing, it's all up to the judges at the end of the day. I think Shred Durst is gonna enter every fucking contest from now on.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 19, 2008)

SERAPHEUM said:


> I don't know many people that would be able to beat this:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Doug! Top 15!




Jesus christ! That guy has major chops.


----------

